# (W) Tau (H) $$$



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I just started a Tau army and am looking for crisis suits, vehicles, and battle suits


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I got a half painted and primed pirrana with fusion blaster in the basement. and like 13 kroot.

check here if you havn't.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80390


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

DANG if only still had my hammerhead :laugh: need any troops or anything this is what i got

12 fire warriors
6 stealth suits
1 crisis battle suit


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

@medic-I already have all the kroot that i need and really dont need the pirrana

@dandon-What do you want for the crisis suit? And what is it armed with?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

ehh im not sure its worth a trade seeming as im in the u.k and its only one suit soz if you need any more fire warriors or stealth suit sure we could do a bigger trade.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah, shipping it might not be worth it. But thanks for the offer anyway


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I am still looking for a Devilfish, a Broadside, and 5 Crisis suits. I am willing to pay money, trade some SM, Orks, and I have some Tau kroot and Firewarriors I can trade.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I have 4 battlesuits, 2 FW ones and 2 normal ones (1's a commander). They're all painted though. But can be stripped (got given them for free). If you're interested I can paintstrip.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I am def interested. Are you looking for money or a trade or a combination?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Money if that's alright with you, already too many models as it is  

I'm gonna stick them in the brake fluid tomorrow as I wanna get rid of them anyway


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Brake fluid works on plastic? I thought that melted the model? How much are you looking to get for them? But ill PM you an offer


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi mate, I have a whole Tau army to sell off, I have dropped you a PM.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> Brake fluid works on plastic? I thought that melted the model? How much are you looking to get for them? But ill PM you an offer


It does indeed 

Not sure on Resin - will need to do some research


----------

